# Was out at 3am



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are some pic from 3am...Thought i would get some pic of getting loaded up and show you some of the lots i do.The one pic i had to get a pic of this gas station had palm trees :laughing:...See this in MI In the winter....


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice pics... Get more next time.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey nice pics...how do you like that snow ex? thats what my boss is lookin into.....is that the smaller one.....with alot of room upfront?


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*Back out*



tls22;929679 said:


> Hey nice pics...how do you like that snow ex? thats what my boss is lookin into.....is that the smaller one.....with alot of room upfront?


Here are more pic. We ended up getting call to go back out..A Buddy of mine work for me to help out in the buzzy bee truck ...This is one of the funral home we do ..I guss if thay have someone in there thay want the lots clean..Thay has a showing at 3pm today....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice pics man...that is the snow ex he is lookin at...you like it?


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

tls22;930323 said:


> nice pics man...that is the snow ex he is lookin at...you like it?


To small for me..When i first started to salt i did not have many acct i was salting..But it works great....Made me payup...Looking to get something bigger...I paid 2500.00 2 years ago for this used...


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

how does that small sander work for you ? i been looking for a small on or a tailgate sander cause i dont want to give up my tool box in the pickup. what does thoughs go for ?


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Is that a diesel?


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

bossman22;939086 said:


> Is that a diesel?


Yes the ford is


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

That gas station on Telegraph between Monroe and Flat Rock....?

Where are you located? I'm in Southgate, but go all the way to La Salle.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

Stuffdeer;941368 said:


> That gas station on Telegraph between Monroe and Flat Rock....?
> 
> Where are you located? I'm in Southgate, but go all the way to La Salle.


Located out of Taylor...I just go to Flat Rock..La Salle some trip...That gas station just put them up...


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Is the cat loader yours ?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

S & A Landscaping & Plowing Service;942793 said:


> Located out of Taylor...I just go to Flat Rock..La Salle some trip...That gas station just put them up...


is it the one on like northline or goddard?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

curious, why are you pushing towards the sidewalk and building and not toward the woods?

got to love the big open lots.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ajslands;954575 said:


> is it the one on like northline or goddard?


i believe thats the marathon on eureka and miller st. west of telegraph


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

groundbreakers;956007 said:


> i believe thats the marathon on eureka and miller st. west of telegraph


Its the one in Flat Rock already mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking pics and trucks


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Stuffdeer;962813 said:


> Its the one in Flat Rock already mentioned earlier in the thread.


Nice job. Is that black chevy park in Trenton?

You can see that pine tree so easy at dark. Across street it there Trailer park.

They used to be real cheap on gas now it isn't. :crying:


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice F250 you got there


----------

